# Pulsera Pokemon Go Plus



## primer_ (Jul 21, 2016)

Hola a tod@s. 

Me inquietó ver como el muchacho en Florida International University no pudiera acertar al animalito.... 






Me pregunto, si hubiera tenido la pulsera hubiera podido dar en el blanco? 

Según averigüé acerca de la pulsera, ésta es una herramienta física del juego Pokemon Go, se conecta por bluetooth al celular, vibra cuando hay un animalito cerca o una pokeparada y tiene un botón para disparar y capturar al espécimen. 

Y me pregunto, cómo el dispositivo indica la dirección en la que hay que apuntar para dar certeramente en el blanco o simplemente dispara en todos los sentidos?


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 22, 2016)

al igual que otros dispositivos inalambricos (por ejemplo los  controles de la wii), con un sensor de aceleracion de 3 ejes se puede establecer  posicion, y direccion a la que se esta apuntando  Obviamente, es un complemento al sensor GPS del telefono, ya que este plugin esta conectado por bluetooth a la app del telefono . Simplificando, en mi opinion la pulsera esta demas, ya que la gran mayoria de los telefonos de hoy, tienen acelerometro, vibrador y sensor gps...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2016)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2016)

http://www.xataka.com/videojuegos/a...okeparada-pokemon-go-y-los-pequenos-comercios


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2016)

*¡ Agarré un Pokemon !*


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 7, 2016)

*¿Por qué Mongo?*


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ago 7, 2016)

Que perdida de tiempo pokemon go


----------



## primer_ (Ago 9, 2016)

Jejejejejejeje.... repartir resúmenes curriculares!!! 
Gracias por el consejo 

Vivan las vacaciones!!!!


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 9, 2016)

adjcp dijo:


> Que perdida de tiempo pokemon go



Y....para quienes lo juegan sí, para quienes lucran con el, para nada, hay ver como se han de estar forrando


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 9, 2016)

que,¿encima hay que pagar?


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 9, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> que,¿encima hay que pagar?



Para descargarlo y jugarlo no, pero.........:

Es cierto que se esperaba que Pokemon GO tuviese una buena acogida, toda vez que se trata de una serie y una saga de videojuegos que siempre tuvo mucho éxito y que, pese a haberse apagado en los últimos años, contaba con una buena base de aficionados deseando que llegase la siguiente evolución con realidad aumentada. Pero también es cierto que las expectativas se han visto superadas con creces.

Adolescentes, y no tan adolescentes, de todo el mundo recorren ahora todos los rincones del planeta con el smartphone en ristre, consumiendo datos y batería como si no hubiese mañana, en busca de Pokémon cercanos y los beneficios no se han hecho esperar, aunque parece que Nintendo no estaría recibiendo una parte del pastel muy voluminosa de acuerdo a lo que dicen los analistas pese a su tremenda subida en bolsa. O quizá sí.

*
Apple y Google ganan más que Nintendo*

Pokémon GO es un juego free-to-play, eso significa que podemos descargarlo y jugarlo de forma gratuita pero tenemos compras dentro del propio juego para avanzar de forma más veloz y ser más fuertes de cara a los rivales. No cabe duda de que se trata de una fórmula de éxito por la que podemos preguntar a King o a Supercell, y que Nintendo la adoptase para Pokémon GO era más que esperable.

La teoría es sólida, no obstante, pues permitir que el juego sea gratis hace que tu masa de usuarios crezca sin freno hasta alcanzar el tope, y con que sólo un pequeño porcentaje de ellos invierta parte de sus ingresos en mejoras puede hacer que los beneficios aumenten de forma considerable. El problema parece ser, sin embargo, el reparto de esos beneficios.

De acuerdo a los analistas, los porcentajes de reparto de Pokémon GO estarían estipulados de la siguiente manera. Por cada euro ingresado desde la aplicación, un 30% iría para Apple, otro 30% para Niantic (Google), la desarrolladora, otro 30% para The Pokémon Company y el último 10% para Nintendo. Una cifra que se antoja demasiado baja para quien, al fin y al cabo, fue el responsable de la creación de la franquicia.

*Un pellizco extra desde The Pokémon Company*

Aunque todo apunta a que los beneficios que Nintendo estaría obteniendo de Pokémon GO serían mayores pues, recordemos, la compañía tiene un porcentaje de The Pokémon Company, empresa creada para la explotación de la franquicia, de ahí que Nintendo pudiera estar recibiendo un 10% de los beneficios de forma directa y otro porcentaje a través de The Pokémon Company.

Asumiendo que Nintendo tendría un 33% de las acciones de The Pokémon Company, la compañía obtendría un 10% adicional a través de ésta situándose su tajada en un 20% total. De cualquier forma, parece que los ingresos seguirían siendo reducidos para quien, recordemos, es el creador de la franquicia y su principal explotador.

En cualquier caso, Nintendo está siendo la gran beneficiada del éxito de Pokémon GO pues los nipones se están convirtiendo en especialistas en explotar las sagas de videojuegos más allá de lo digital. Con el Pokémon GO Plus ya en espera de ser entregado, no tardaremos en ver cómo el fenómeno Pokémon vuelve a explotar en forma de coleccionables de todos los tamaños y colores. Que Pikachu nos proteja.

Fuente:
http://www.xatakamovil.com/aplicaci...-go-mas-para-apple-y-google-que-para-nintendo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 9, 2016)

tengo que inventar el lemur-go  ,,,, un 10 % algo es algo ,,,


----------



## primer_ (Ago 11, 2016)

Todo esto del Pokemón Go en las personas despertó recuerdos de la serie y les puso a jugar


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ago 11, 2016)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Y....para quienes lo juegan sí, para quienes lucran con el, para nada, hay ver como se han de estar forrando



Ya hay quienes perdieron su vida al ser asaltados en plena busqueda de pokemon's, al resistirse al despojo de su teléfono o tablet son despojados de la vida pobres chicos y no tan chicos. A quién se le ocurre andar con su smartpone





hellfire4 dijo:


> Y....para quienes lo juegan sí, para quienes lucran con el, para nada, hay ver como se han de estar forrando



Ya hay quienes perdieron su vida al ser asaltados en plena busqueda de pokemon's, al resistirse al despojo de su teléfono o tablet son despojados de la vida pobres chicos y no tan chicos. A quién se le ocurre andar con su smartpone


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2016)

Casé otro pokemon


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2016)

La Poquemona de la bicicleta ?  ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2016)

con que alimentan las pokemonas ,con pio jajajaja


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 12, 2016)

*¡ Estoy a "Full", conseguí otra Pokemona !*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2016)

Ahhh conseguiste la "Retrolis" , bien ahí !


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 13, 2016)

*¡ Atrapé una Pokemona sabática !*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2016)

Parece que  no ando con suerte


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 13, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece que  no ando con suerte


Esa es la versión morena rubia de mi señora , jjajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajja
Att, 
Ganiel Gopez


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 13, 2016)

Como era sabido, no podia faltar alguien que crease un meme con pokemon y chuck norris







Hay sin duda, cosplays interesantes de pokemon

http://entercosplay.com/wp-content/...isty_cosplay_by_demonic_archangel-d48dktz.jpg


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 13, 2016)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Como era sabido, no podia faltar alguien que crease un meme con pokemon y chuck norris
> 
> http://m.memegen.com/luhomw.jpg
> 
> ...


Eso en la decada de 80' cuando aun no habia telefonos celulares , jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
Att, 
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 14, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ Atrapé una Pokemona sabática !*



pero tiene disfraz de abeja ,,,,
las alitas,las antenitas y la mini amarilla con franjas negras


----------



## Kevin Shanta (Ago 17, 2016)

hellfire4 dijo:


> hay ver como se han de estar forrando



Solo 10 millones diarios...


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 19, 2016)

Ya se que esta el hilo de chistes, pero este lugar me parece más adecuado para los siguientes


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 8, 2016)




----------

